# Stinky gloves



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

you can try freezing them for a few days to try and kill the bacteria. you can also try using those desiccant packets (do not eat) that come with clothes and shit.


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I use a little bit of baby powder in my mitts Keeps them dry and smellin good..


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I have dealt with this problem before with work gloves. For some reason washing them will only partially get rid of the smell. Two pieces of advice I can offer from personal experience are try leaving them out in the sun a few times and let them get really warm/hot. Also try rubbing some baby powder on your hands before you put your gloves on for the day. Usually after a couple of "treatments" you'll notice the smell go away.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

+1 for putting them in the freezer for a few days. That usually works great.


----------



## kusanagi (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you guys wash them after the season?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Wash your hands

Put them on the boot dryer after each day of riding,

McNett MiraZyme enzyme deodorizer mid season and end of season.

my diy boot/glove dryer and goggle hanger...$10. Put every thing on there and in the morning...dry.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

GTX is _meant_ to be washed, fwiw.

Not alot, but enough to stay fresh and unclogged with dirt/salt/skin.

Turn them inside out and put them in the dryer on medium. Dryer heat is good for GTX.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Lol, being able to smell your own hands on the chair ride!

Been there, done that. That was with a pair of gloves that the liner wasn't removable. It's tough drying gloves that are made like that.

Wrath has the setup!

I have gloves with a liner that i wash once in a while....




Side note: My buddy rode 50+ days on one pair of unwashed socks. I have no idea how they didn't end up growing weeds and honking like a mofo. I think he dried them out real well after each session :dunno:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> GTX is _meant_ to be washed, fwiw.
> 
> Not alot, but enough to stay fresh and unclogged with dirt/salt/skin.
> 
> Turn them inside out and put them in the dryer on medium. Dryer heat is good for GTX.


Leather is not meant to be washed in a washing machine, and a dryer will pretty much rape your shit. 


make sure they air dry as quickly as possible after every use. do not reuse them when they're wet - have another pair you can take if yesterday's gloves are still damp. just hanging them in a ~70degree room is usually enough.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> Leather is not meant to be washed in a washing machine, and a dryer will pretty much rape your shit.
> 
> 
> make sure they air dry as quickly as possible after every use. do not reuse them when they're wet - have another pair you can take if yesterday's gloves are still damp. just hanging them in a ~70degree room is usually enough.


Yea he didn't say anything about leather so I didn't assume, my GTX mits aren't leather, that's my reference point. Hell they aren't even Volcom, but if that changes I'll send u pics. :cheeky4:

Another tip if you really need ur shit to air dry out, hang them in the basement/garage with a fan. Shit here in CO dries fast as fuck anyway, a little air circulation goes a long way.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

hair dryer on cool and stick it in the glove


----------



## HiImBrian (Oct 11, 2012)

I just did a bit of google-ing on this topic and I'm going to try throwing in a dryer sheet while I dry them.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

My gloves from last year were pretty ripe after the season was done. What i did was put a toilet paper tube cut in half in each one, and spray some Medical Deoderizer in them that i repurposed from my work . it worked really well, they have a neutral smell now. That said, i did buy a new pair for this year so the old ones are my backups/loaners now.


----------

